# Cape May



## danoisking (Aug 6, 2007)

New to posting here. I'm going with the wife tommorow for a couple of days to Cape May. I usually cast some squid on Sunset Beach. If I get the time I like to cast clams on Chicken Beach. I'll let everyone know how it worked when I get back. Dan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

Flounder in the back bays, resident striper are being caught. Some blue fish too. Good luck and tight lines to ya.


----------



## danoisking (Aug 6, 2007)

*little late*

The storm knocked out my cable when I was in Cape May. I didn't catch anything on Sunset, except seaweed. I got there as the Sunset crowd were leaving. The day was really rough so I think that kicked it up. I caught a Striper on Poverty on clams. Short though, about 24 -26 in.Mid day hot as heck, like second cast. Ocean was really rough and had to use 5 oz. and still was coming loose. The only place they let you fish is by Baltimore Ave. Dan


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

At least you got a striper ... sea weed has been really bad of late ... slack tide and/or the end of the incoming it's not quite so bad. Got a few 18" clumps a week or so ago


----------

